# New Black Tans



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

Last night I had some gorgeous black tans delivered to me by an awesome guy who knows a lot about his mice!
Having only bred broken marked before, these perfect little guys are so easy on the eye.
5 does and 2 bucks, all does are pregnant. 
This is the youngest buck









sorry for the unprofessional photo haha! But I will get some more snaps after I complete their cages ^^


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

What a pretty boy, love the tans!


----------



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you! I'm slightly obsessed xD
More photos:
Styx, 12 week old buck

























Odessa, 12 week old doe (Hopefully pregnant)


----------



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

Gus- Mahoosive buck! Look at that tail!

































Along with 4 moderately to heavily pregnant does who I don't want to make stagger about on a candle stick.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow Gus is certainly a big boy.


----------

